# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Macedonia: miel con el mismo contenido químico que la trufa

## Polinizaciones

*En Macedonia, ya existe la miel con el nombre de Cosmic Honeytruffle. Esta miel única tiene las mismas características y contenido químico que el hongo llamado trufa.*Este miel orgánica cruda y sin procesar tiene la composición de aminoácidos completa, 8 fracciones de proteínas y altas cantidades de vitaminas y minerales tal cual como la trufa. Lo anterior, está siendo confirmado por los análisis comparativos entre la miel Cosmic Honeytruffle y el hongo llamado trufa.Las colmenas de abejas se colocan en un lugar muy puro y especial en la zona montañosa de Kozuf, Macedonia, en la que existen estanques con fuertes rayos cósmicos, de allí la razón por la cual esta miel producida en ese espacio tiene detalles idénticos al hongo de la trufa.Cosmic Honeytruffle es una nueva generación de producto que se crea por implicación directa de la energía cósmica. Se dice que tiene un efecto muy positivo en la salud humana ya que contiene todos los ingredientes necesarios para la vida en forma natural y orgánica.En 2010, este producto ganó el Gran Premio de Eco Innovation en Skopje y en 2011, la Medalla de Oro Nikola Tesla por la innovación en Belgrado, Serbia.El análisis científico y los exámenes de la composición de la honeytruffle se llevan a cabo en laboratorios acreditados en Suiza, Bélgica y en la Academia de Ciencias y Artes en Macedonia, bajo la dirección del doctor académico Efremov.En 2010, se llevó a cabo el análisis de las fracciones de proteínas y se identificó un número equivalente, un total de 5 fracciones de proteína del hongo de la trufa y de la honeytruffle.El papel más importante de las proteínas a partir de la honeytruffle es:*  El crecimiento y desarrollo o la generación y regeneración del tejido muscular.
*  La sustitución de las células dañadas y muertas.
*  Generación de un gran número de enzimas (moléculas que aceleran el proceso bioquímico).
*  Generación de hormonas en ausencia de las cuales las funciones corporales del organismo humano no se pueden imaginar.
*  Creación de anticuerpos que protegen al organismo de enfermedades o mejoran el sistema inmunológico.
*  La regeneración de la hemoglobina en los glóbulos rojos células que transportan oxígeno a todas las células en el organismo, o participan en el tratamiento de la anemia.
*  Mantener el equilibrio ácido-base en la sangre y la normal distribución del agua en el cuerpo.   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: EE.UU.: actualización de precios de la miel Argentina: bajaron las exportaciones de miel México: promueve la certificación de la miel Venta de LIBROS  y material de contenido AGROnomico Créditos bancarios para la Agricultura crecen 37.03% en enero frente al mismo mes de 2008

----------

